# Most Natural Finish for my Red Oak?



## CatskillRose (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I am a total beginner. Just installed a stunning new wide-plank red oak floor in my first house. I was planning to paint it (for a Scandinavian look) but the wood looks so beautiful now its down, that I want to keep it.

I adore the matte, milky texture to the raw wood - i would LOVE to leave it unfinished, but know that will do me no favors in the end, being a lover of red wine and cooking.

I hate the look of finishes that make the wood shiny/glossy and turn it a honey/golden color.

Do you know of a product that will truly leave my oak looking matte and milky, while protecting it?

I bought several samples at Home Depot and I only liked one, but my contractor told me its no good for floors.

HELP! Suggestions?

Rose


----------



## TimberMagic (Mar 4, 2015)

Is your contractor not to be trusted to put on a finish as you desire? I think I'd be telling him what look I want, and let him do it. Wasn't he contracted to do the entire project, start to finish, and be responsible for it?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Others have more experience in this than I do, but I think more and more are using water-based poly-it is perfectly clear when dry and has almost no effect on the color. You can get it in satin.


----------



## CatskillRose (Mar 17, 2015)

I have tried a few water-based polys but they change the color of the wood too much, from milky to honey colored, like pine.

Trying to get suggestions of any out there that truly don't alter the color of the wood.


----------



## mcg1990 (Nov 11, 2014)

Whenever I want to keep wood looking completely natural I go for water based polycrylic, however I have never finished floors before so I can't comment on it's durability. You may need to apply many many layers of it, but the other great thing about it is that it dries fast and with very little odour.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I've been intrigued for a while by Bona Naturale: http://www.bona.com/en-US/United-States1/BonaSystem/Coatings/Finishes/Bona-Naturale/ - they say it looks like the wood is unfinished but protects anyway. No experience at all with it, though.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

My experience with water-based poly is GF high performance, and it is as clear as it can be-doesn't change the color at all. And it can be used on floors, although it would not be cheap.

https://generalfinishes.com/retail-products/water-base-top-coats-sanding-sealers/high-performance-polyurethane-topcoat#.VQmc_xDF--U


----------



## CatskillRose (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you Jeremy - this product looks fantastic. Going to try to get a sample of it to test out! Much appreciated!



> I ve been intrigued for a while by Bona Naturale: http://www.bona.com/en-US/United-States1/BonaSystem/Coatings/Finishes/Bona-Naturale/ - they say it looks like the wood is unfinished but protects anyway. No experience at all with it, though.
> 
> - jdh122


----------



## Alster (Aug 7, 2009)

I have beautiful red oak floors that were finished with Watco Danish Oil. Despite the warnings on the can that Danish oil is not to be used on floors, I've found it to be quite durable, extremely easy to repair when necessary (the only place it's been necessary, in 8 years, is under the chair my kiddo sits in at the dining table-a very high-wear area anyway). And, it's very natural-feeling underfoot: not plasticky at all, like most poly finishes are.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

If you use the Bona Naturale I'd love to know how it works out.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I've had some luck on wood using automotive lacquer clear coat (satin, gloss). This may not be a viable option for you, but the automotive clear coats are pretty damned resistant to what the elements can throw at them.


----------

